# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Axe Box  Axebox Generic Fast Andriod Server side update !!

## mohamed73

*AxeBox Update : 15-10-2011*    *Generic Fast Android Code Reader Beta*  *HTC Desire HD *   *HTC Vision   *   *world's fastest code reader*   _Use normal HTC drivers_      Server side update, new version supported: 
DESIRE HD
kernel version: 2.6.35.10-gd2564fb 
HTC Vision
kernel version: 2.6.32.21-g540976a 
and more not supported by other box.  *BR
AxeBox Team*

----------

